# Whataburger or In & Out



## fairmanjd (Jun 3, 2010)

Who makes the best burger?


----------



## JTM (Jun 3, 2010)

"better" would be more appropriate   hah.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 3, 2010)

Wataburger of course! Plus they have the worlds best ketchup!!


----------



## JBD (Jun 3, 2010)

Y'all need to get out more - ROFL


----------



## owls84 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will take a Double Double over a Whataburger ANYDAY. I heard they are building one in North Texas and I almost fell out of my chair. I am getting giddy just thinking about it. Something about being in Vegas and riding the CAT(Bus) to In-N-Out scarfing down a burger then back to the casinos. Oh the life......

Side Note: Whataburger ketchup is the best. But this isn't about the ketchup.


----------



## JTM (Jun 4, 2010)

no.  you all have it wrong.  the heart attack grill is the best place in the world for burgers.

here's their "menu"






and their website: http://www.heartattackgrill.com/

Check out the "nurses"

Oh, and they don't have customers, they have "patients"


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 4, 2010)

Of the two, Whataburger


----------

